# update on the sale animals



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i have to get rid of all my boers.. i can't afford to feed them and the nigerians and go to school. and since they eat 2 times more than the nigies they have to go

i'm getting rid of nigies too... though not completely getting out..


i'm bummed


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: i really hate to do this but*

I am sorry to hear that - I hope that things work out for you.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: i really hate to do this but*

thanks.. i only have 5, but its just too much. especially with hay at 19 bucks a bale.

i think though.. if i get rid of all the boers and some nigerians. i will get a lamancha doe that way i can still have 50 % kids when i want some or i can have dairy kids


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: i really hate to do this but*

Oh i'm so sorry. That sounds so hard to give them up. Hope you can find them all great homes! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: i really hate to do this but*

So sorry to hear that SDK...... :hug: .....but I guess ...you have to do.....what you have to do.......


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: i really hate to do this but*

Sorry to hear that. :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well i have sold all the nigerians but my wether, and one doe who i kinda don't wanna sell anyway


but none of the boers have gone. were just going to butcher the wether, my friend will take it as payment for my next wether who should be born in the next few weeks


the does i've gone down to 750 for the 4 of them.. lets see how it goes now


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: i really hate to do this but*



SDK said:


> especially with hay at 19 bucks a bale.
> 
> Sorry you have to do that. Are you talking about a round bale or square bale of hay? JW because that sounds high for a square bale but idk...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> well i have sold all the nigerians but my wether, and one doe who i kinda don't wanna sell anyway
> 
> but none of the boers have gone. were just going to butcher the wether, my friend will take it as payment for my next wether who should be born in the next few weeks
> 
> the does i've gone down to 750 for the 4 of them.. lets see how it goes now


congrats on the sales of your nigerians... :thumbup: 

It's a shame your boers didn't sell....good luck with the new price... ray:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: i really hate to do this but*



goatnutty said:


> SDK said:
> 
> 
> > especially with hay at 19 bucks a bale.
> ...


square

you can't even get rounds down here

but i did score yesterday! i got really nice blythe hay for 13.50 a bale. but it's only 100 pounds.

nice dark green and super leafy, its only for the preggers /twist

i got the normal blythe alfalfa bermuda grass for everyone else that was 120 pounds for 17


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> nice dark green and super leafy, its only for the preggers /twist


sounds like real good hay.....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad you found a graet deal! :thumb: 
Around here we get a bale of hay/straw for $2.(FOr a 45-50 lb. square bale).


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

bedding straw here is from 5 bucks to like 8 bucks


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey guys, come to Australia! 

For a small square bale (as in the type you can lift and put in a wheelbarrow not the type you need a tractor for):

- $10 for bedding straw
- $15 for oaten hay
- $18 for wheaten hay
- $25 for lucerne (alfalfa)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

mine fit in a wheel barrow.. and the ridiculous part of it is that i am an hour from hayfields.. it should not cost that much


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you would think hay prices .. would be cheaper...by now ....fuel prices are dropping ...you would think ...that they would drop hay prices ...but they have to stay greedy....


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Fuel prices have not gone down in my area of Oz either ... and there is plenty of hay around but the price hasnt dropped from when there was a shortage ... I am going to look into using hay cubes from now on.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> you would think hay prices .. would be cheaper...by now ....fuel prices are dropping ...you would think ...that they would drop hay prices ...but they have to stay greedy....


Its not that they are greedy, they are going by what the market is doing as well as what the availability is in the area. Fuel prices are down, but it may be a while before you see the prices of other commodoties(sp?) drop.

Sorry to hear you had to get rid of your goats Sarah, hugs from IL :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

im keeping the following goats


twist
lilbit
gabby's replacement
amelia
maybe bird... she's getting too old for show though and i think she should go somewhere to brood, but i get so sad thinking about momma bird leaving she'll probably stay


and then i plan to keep a doe out of bird for sure and maybe one from amelia

then buddy and kevin


and then depending on the economy and the whole job situation im having. i may be getting a lamancha doe kid from a friend to help with milk and to show..

we're gonna start selling milk for animals ( apparently there was a lady who had a bunch of nubians who used to do it down here, but she moved and i've had three calls for milk) and tryng to make soap again cause the feedstore will let us sell it

but 10 animals, 9 being nigerians is within my budget right now

but 15 nigerians with 4 bred and 5 boers is way to much for me right now... the boers eat 5 times more than my nigerian does.

so


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> .but they have to stay greedy....


 It was ....just was a figure of speech...  LOL



> Fuel prices have not gone down in my area of Oz either ... and there is plenty of hay around but the price hasnt dropped from when there was a shortage ... I am going to look into using hay cubes from now on.


 Your prices haven't dropped at all? 
If there is a shortage ....that is very understandable ...why the prices would stay up.....



> Its not that they are greedy, they are going by what the market is doing as well as what the availability is in the area. Fuel prices are down, but it may be a while before you see the prices of other commodoties(sp?) drop.


 that is true... 



> twist
> lilbit
> gabby's replacement
> amelia
> maybe bird...


 wow SDK ...major downsizing.... :shades:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

toth, fuel prices in the metro areas have been as low as like 120c/L, but we are still paying up to 158c/L. Every time the price drops, they just ignore it here. 

SDK, I do know what that feels like. I have over 50 angoras now and I really like the herd that I have established, they come from about five different bloodlines that are unrelated and very different, yet will work together. And most of them now have my prefix on them. I would love to keep them as is. But a few things happening over the past probably month has ended up with me having to sell most of them ... gonna keep about 10 angoras and two or three boer does. 

It sucks. 

But you do what you gotta do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> toth, fuel prices in the metro areas have been as low as like 120c/L, but we are still paying up to 158c/L. Every time the price drops, they just ignore it here.


 what does 120c/L and 158c/L mean ....in the american dollar ? :?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I have no idea on the exchange rate. But if it helps to put it into perspective, a 3L bottle of milk costs about $4 to $5?? A coke costs about $2.50. 

:shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ...thank you....I appreciate that...it is so different there and we are so different here.....I love learning about other places.......if we were all the same ......we'd all be so boring...LOL......  :sun:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

keren said:


> I have no idea on the exchange rate. But if it helps to put it into perspective, a 3L bottle of milk costs about $4 to $5?? A coke costs about $2.50.
> 
> :shrug:


keren i should bring my goaties and live with you.. i would lose like 15 lbs.. i drink alot of coke


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea toth .. major downsize.. i want a max of 7 nigerian does and two nigerian bucks. and maybe my lamancha

i plan on keeping a max of three kids next year.. one from bird for sure, maybe one from amelia and maybe one from either twist and a different buck, or from gabby's replacement.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> keren i should bring my goaties and live with you.. i would lose like 15 lbs.. i drink alot of coke


 I love drinking coke to....we'll all live with keren...LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

and with the money we have from not spending coke.. we can buy feed!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yeppers....  :thumbup:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I three drink a lot of coke ... 

and the price doesnt seem to stop that lol

A bag of pellets is $20 and my goats go through one bag a day. I probably get a coke every day I am in at uni, so I guess I would save enough to buy 1/2 to 3/4 of a bag a week. 

Hmmm ... nah dont think I can do it I like my coke too much lol

In fact, I am just about to harness up Little Red and drive down to the post office to get the mail, some margarine and I might just get a coke, too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> A bag of pellets is $20 and my goats go through one bag a day. I probably get a coke every day I am in at uni, so I guess I would save enough to buy 1/2 to 3/4 of a bag a week.


 that's so true ...but have to have that coke very understandable.... :thumbup:

Bring me a coke to....LOL


----------



## Iceblink (Dec 6, 2008)

Hay (and wheat) prices are so high near where we have lived because of drought on the West Coast. My chicken feed skyrocketed. Hay and straw were also very expensive. Gotta love global warming!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Iceblink...first off ...welcome to the goatspot.... :wave: Glad you are here....  

I agree....it is so ridicules and really sad ..about the feed prices...alot of breeders are forced to sell..it's just heart breaking...


----------

